# Help with an online sales feature



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

We just launched our website recently and now have a customer (local baseball league) that we printed uniforms for and they want us to put a tab, of sorts, to our website where parents and such can place orders for the team shirts, with a pre-determined deadline.

Is it possible, somehow, to add a tab, or something, to our site that shows the shirt and allows people to order and pay for it?

We use Square for our credit card payments. Is it possible to use them somehow, or PayPal?

Thanks guys for the help,


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

It is possible. Do you not sell things on your site right now?


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

No, just a store front basically to advertise and for quote requests


----------



## LindaLittleHat (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes you can use pay pal. They have buy now buttons you can use. Their pay pal standard has no monthly fee, you only pay a fee when an order is placed. https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/paypal-payments-standard


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

You could certainly set up a store. Did you design your website yourself or did someone else?

If you don't want to do a lot of work you could just open an etsy store and put a link to that so parents can buy through there but there are fees taken of course. 


I use Wordpress for my site and I use their free WooCommerce plugin in conjunction with a not-free Stripe plugin; they also have a not-free (?) paypal plugin. It would be a little bit of work to convert your website but it could look basically the same if you have the right template. 


Otherwise like Linda said you can put a picture of the product and a button so people can just pay through PayPal invoicing and avoid all of the above stuff.


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

jennGO said:


> You could certainly set up a store. Did you design your website yourself or did someone else?
> 
> If you don't want to do a lot of work you could just open an etsy store and put a link to that so parents can buy through there but there are fees taken of course.
> 
> ...


It was created by a professional using Wordpress. 

I like the PayPal option, I'll look into that. I'm surprised Square doesn't have anything.

Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Adding paypal is very easy if it is wordpress. Let me know if you need help. You should be able to do it on your own without paying someone again!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of effort for may be a fairly small order.....


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree that it sounds like a lot of effort for one group unless you think you'll have more groups. Another option might be to send an email containing order information and the option to send you money through PayPal with a note or email reply listing their order information.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Take a look at a product called AGP-eSolutions. Here's a link AGP e-Solutions Think it might be a good fit for what you're describing.


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

jennGO said:


> Adding paypal is very easy if it is wordpress. Let me know if you need help. You should be able to do it on your own without paying someone again!


Big thanks to jennGO for all the help with our site. Greatly appreciated, and very pleased with how it looks.


----------

